# VPS Setup with WHMCS and location management



## Jasson.Pass (Sep 19, 2014)

When you setup VPS nodes in several locations how do you configure WHMCS?

Is it better to setup each location as their own server under servers in whmcs and create packages for each location? Or is it better to create one server and then use one product and add configurable options to select location?

What has worked for you and why do you do it the way you do?


----------



## NullMind (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't know how your WHMCS supports this, but looking at it from a package perspective, it is cleaner to have a single package that then can be deployed on a selected location, makes it look cleaner than having 4-5 package (or more) all the same but different location

It's a better flow to go specs (package) -> Location

just my 0.02


----------



## SGC-Hosting (Sep 20, 2014)

One package with location as a configurable option.  Much easier that way for everyone.


----------



## layerbyte_ben (Oct 4, 2014)

We use one package and setup a configurable option to allow the client to select the location they want. If your using SolusVM and what an easy way of doing it, I found during testing that the modulegardens SolusVM Extended for WHMCS to be a decent module in automating the setup of different configurable options such as the location.


----------



## sshgroup (Nov 4, 2014)

seprated from each other or you must have very powerful module that can handle this


----------



## OpticServers (Nov 28, 2014)

If you are using SolusVM as your VPS CP then take a look at this link its the SolusVM WHMCS Module Guide i gave the direct link to setting up to use different locations.


----------

